# Steve Clifford to become the Charlotte coach



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> WojYahooNBA
> Lakers assistant Steve Clifford has reached an agreement in principle to become the Charlotte coach, league sources tell Y! Sports.


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bobcats hire Patrick Ewing as assistant coach
*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'd be more excited about Ewing coaching Biyombo if he had made any real progress with Dwights' post moves.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/45703/ewing-jr-tweets-displeasure-over-kidd-hire




> On Wednesday, Ewing Jr. tweeted, "For real though I'm mad J Kidd got a head coaching job a year after retiring n my pops has been coaching 10 years n barely gets a look.
> 
> He added later: "Im not mad at J Kidd or hating that he got the job. I'm happy for him. I like him. I just dont get y other qualified coaches get overlooked."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I keep laughing as team pick guys over Brian Shaw.

Their loss is the Pacers continuing gain.


----------

